# Any advice for route from Redlands to Azusa?



## wongmic75 (May 23, 2005)

I am trying to figure out a route for 1 way rides to my work from Loma Linda (Near Redlands) to Azusa (I work off of foothill blvd.) 
I tried bike metro but the roads are kind of busy, any thoughts of nice relatively safe roads? thanks a bunch!

Michael


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

I can't help with the route from Loma Linda to Berdoo, but if you can make your way to the old Santa Fe depot, follow Viaduct (the street on the south side) to 2nd; they meet right by Vernon. You can either jog south to Rialto Bl or go a short distance north to Foothill Bl. I can't vouch for Foothill, but I've done Rialto Bl/Arrow Bl/Arrow Route/Arrow Hwy (sounds complicated, but those are all actually different names for the same road) and the traffic is generally not bad, the street is wide once you get west of Rialto and it's _flat_. When it Ts into Claremont Bl, you can swing north to Foothill or continue straight through town on 6th to Indian Hill, and then swing north to Foothill. My suggestion is, take a reconnaisance drive some weekend and see if the route suits you; I think it'll work out.


----------

